# Cute malti poo FREE on Craigslist!!!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

There's a totally adorable maltipoo being given away on Craigslist, anyone near Terre Haute who can get him? With all the dog fighting, don't want this cutie ending up as a bait dog!

multi-poo mix free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Michelle, so sad! I hope someone can get him!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Surely there is a rescue that can pull him before some awful person does  . Wish I were closer....


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

anyone affiliated with Rover Rescue on here? I think they pull from that area


----------

